# 1997 asplund 60ft boom truck bucket is out of level bad HELP



## Barry Stumps (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello all, My bucket was level and when i went over the other side and back the bucket is about 25degrees off level now. It is very hard to stand in and don't see any adjustments to make level It is the fiberglass boom any help would be great. It is very dangerous and wares you out when your in it all day. I live a long ways away from any rep are shop and money is a problem zoo would like to be able to fix at home. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cutter1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Have you removed inspection covers and looked at chains in there?For it to move that much you must have felt it jump a link.
See if chains are loose. There is a tensioner in there maybe broke? Check all to see if something is cracked or loose.Dont use it until its fixed.
YOUR LIFE DEPENDS ON IT.


----------



## Barry Stumps (Aug 9, 2011)

There was a piece of rubber hose stuck in it and when it made that jump sound i picked the piece out of it. The chains are tight and i didn't see any adjusters in it. I can use a flashlight to see better but the chains go way back in the fiberglass tube so don't see how it could be adjusted. I have used it the last 2 days all day long like that I'm really booked up on work any ideas


----------



## Cutter1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dont believe there ia a adjuster.I think you have to loosen chain and set bucket and reinstall chain.
I have same truck will have to look at how to remove chain.I dont believe its a loop.
I think there is a threaded long rod you loosen.


----------



## Barry Stumps (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks any information you can give can be a life savor literally. I will bring a flashlight tomorrow and check real good and make sure I'm strapped in. If the level snaps the boom won't crash down just bucket would spin right???


----------



## Barry Stumps (Aug 10, 2011)

I looked with a flashlight and seen that there is a rod that connects the 2 chains. The chains go back about 2 to 3 feet. I did see that there was a bolt on the end that could be turned but didn't know if that was a adjuster for the chain or not. Is there a manual for these any ware Thanks for any input that anyone may have


----------



## Chris Haubner (Sep 9, 2014)

I know this question is old but I needed the answer and it wasn't here, so now I'm sharing. *This is a two man job that can be done in less than an hour with a 1" Wrench and a screwdriver *(our access panel had two flat-head screws on it, though they were very tight after eight years).

*HOW TO ADJUST THE SELF/AUTO LEVELING SYSTEM* *ON A TEREX HI-RANGER 52 BOOM/BUCKET*

I just bought a 98 Asplundh truck that ended up out of alignment. The bucket on the end of the boom would no longer self level (though it would adjust as the booms were moved, the bucket itself was about 15 degrees off). We have a Terex Hi-Ranger 52' boom (adjusting an Altec boom is much different from what I understand).
*To change the alignment on a Terex boom*, you have to *open the leather flap* at the bottom of the boom (where it articulates or rotates at the base or truck body). Also *open the access panel* on the side of that area (it's about six inches round with a screw on each side). In that access panel there is a tensioner for the cables. *Loosen the tensioner* until you can move the chain around the end of the sprocket. No have someone *keep the bucket level and pull the chain as tight as you can around the bottom of the sprocket and wrap it around to the top, then tighten the tensioner*. Close everything up and you should be done. Best of luck!


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Dec 22, 2014)

barry inside the boom will be turnbuckles. you have to loosen the lock nuts then u can loosen the leveling system, and put it back in place, only issue is the leveling system could be stretched. i personally would recommend to NOT operate the bucket in its current condition as its a death trap. get it professionally looked it.


www.TriStateForestryEquipment.com


----------

